# How many on this forum are full time professional photographers



## imagemaker46 (Apr 7, 2011)

This post may have already been asked.  How many people on this forum are full time professionals that make 100% of their income with a camera?

It's not a bash against anyone, or a witch hunt, I'm just curious. It won't change my personal opinion about anyone, I won't look down on anyone, or point my finger, or say anything negative, it won't affect how I critique a photo.  It's just a simple question.  

I'll even start. I make 100% of my income with a camera.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 7, 2011)

Me eacesign:

Although I don't have my own business, I'm employed by a retail company.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 7, 2011)

A web cam girl can fit this category then?  LOL. 



imagemaker46 said:


> This post may have already been asked.  How many people on this forum are full time professionals that make 100% of their income with a camera?
> 
> It's not a bash against anyone, or a witch hunt, I'm just curious. It won't change my personal opinion about anyone, I won't look down on anyone, or point my finger, or say anything negative, it won't affect how I critique a photo.  It's just a simple question.
> 
> I'll even start. I make 100% of my income with a camera.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 7, 2011)

LOL.  I was about to say, no, that would make her some kind of model - but technically, I guess she has to operate the web cam too!  







And long may they continue...


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Apr 7, 2011)

I've actually wondered this same thing myself.  I have a feeling there's a pretty good mix of pro and ameteur.  We're full time - make that more than full time.  No 40 hour work weeks in the real world =)


----------



## rehab (Apr 7, 2011)

50% of my income comes from taking pictures, the other half from selling cameras.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 7, 2011)

My husband and I have been full time for just over 8 years now.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 7, 2011)

> How many on this forum are full time professional photographers


I'd guess that it's less than 1% of the members.  This is largely a forum that attracts new photographers, thank in-part to our great Google ranking & search-ability.  

There are, of course, several full time pros that do stick around here, and that's great.  

Myself, I have a day job that is not related to photography and so only make part of my income with photography & teaching photography.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 7, 2011)

Big Mike, I figured that the number of professionals on here would be fairly low, based on how quickly we get swarmed when anything pro related comes up. I think teaching photography, working in retail selling camera gear(that comes with a knowledge of camera gear, that alot of people looking to buy need to have) Professional photo re-touchers, (not just the ones that advertise on web sites and then hit auto-levels and call it retouched)  I have lots of friends that work in retail or teach photography, but also shoot, all of their income is photo related.

On a side note, photo retouching or restoration has really become a lost art when photoshop came in. Some of the re-touchers I worked with years ago were just amazing watching what they could do with air brushes. I'm pretty good with an airbrush when it comes to painting, but trying to retouch a photograph with one, not at my skill level.  With photoshop, re-touching is much easier, but still requires a good skill set, and a lot of practice.  I don't know if there are even full time re-touchers  working anymore, I do know that there are a lot of people that advertise they can re-touch  and restore photos, but these are the same ones that also advertise they can shoot everything under the sun and then include the sun. The jacks of all trades and masters of none types.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 7, 2011)

Imagemaker46, I've been on this forum, on and off for a very long time, (Bennielou is my new name, and I've shown up very seldom here in the last few years until lately.), and I feel that most people are nice to pros once they get to know them.  Sure, there is that initial "gang up on the seeming newbie" mentality that goes on, but that's pretty much anywhere.  I think most people appreciate the help, when we can give it.  We all started somewhere.  I started on this forum.

Mike has been around here longer than I have probably, and I'd guess longer than most of the people on this forum.  We kinda grew up together in some ways.  He's definately a professional photographer regardless of the hours he works per week in photography, or the money he derives in the overall scheme of things.  You shouldn't confuse those things.  He's as pro as it gets.

I know you didn't want to make this a witch hunt, but that is how these threads always turn out.  Being a part timer doesn't make someone less of a shooter.  I'd guess that Big Mike could shoot us both under the table.

So what does it matter really?  It doesn't.


----------



## mjhoward (Apr 7, 2011)

perhaps a poll would have made sense.


----------



## camz (Apr 7, 2011)

I say 60% from my job and 40% from the camera.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 7, 2011)

bennielou, I have no doubt that there are some very good amateurs on this forum, I just wanted to get a small sence of numbers, and Big Mike filled me in on the probably 1%. It really has nothing to do with being a part timer, I know lots of part timers that do great jobs, I was just wondering who did it as a sole source of income.  As far as Big Mike shooting us both under the table, I don't know what he shoots, so I can't say.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 7, 2011)

There's a link in his sig.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler, thanks for letting me know. I had a look at Big Mike's site......some nice scenics from Alberta.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm working to set myself up for photography when I retire from my day job.  I figure I can retire at ~70, which is sooner than later.  Can't stand the thought of not working, but it is becoming less appealing to continue my day job.  However at the present, the wages and benies aren't anything to sneeze at..... hell, having a job is a bonus these days.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 7, 2011)

As great as photography is I wouldn't give up a full time job to try and jump into it with both feet these days.


----------



## henkelphoto (Apr 9, 2011)

Started working as a photojournalist (for my college) in 1976. Thirty-five years and a lot of places later, I'm still at it. A long time ago, while freelancing at the Los Angeles Times, one of the other freelancers came up to me and said, "You know, there are probably 200 people out there who would do this job for free, and they actually PAY us! We're special!" He meant that in a good way, as in, we were so fortunate to be able to work at a job that really didn't seem like a job at all. Now, with all the "photo ops" and spokespersons and having to get permission from "corporate" at pretty much any business, it feels more like a job, and I sure couldn't afford to do it for free, but danged if isn't still the best job I can think of.


----------



## JimCoventry (Apr 9, 2011)

No matter who's photo forum you visit, you'll find 95 percent are not full time shooters and 5 percent give 95 percent of the guide lines and education to 95 percent who are wannabees


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 9, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> This post may have already been asked.  How many people on this forum are full time professionals that make 100% of their income with a camera?


 
I don't think this is the best way to ask the question.

I DO NOT make 100% of my income from photography yet it is my only job. At my age, one should have some investments since in photography you have to make your own retirement plan 

I have worked my entire life as an independent, either photo or painting, but it has not been my sole income in quite a while.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 9, 2011)

But you have spent your life working as a photographer. I understand the retirement plan, no benefit packages at the end of a freelance career.


----------



## camz (Apr 9, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> As great as photography is I wouldn't give up a full time job to try and jump into it with both feet these days.


 
Trouble is these days even the corporate world isn't stable...I think if I were to hit revenue target with the camera I'm more inclined go towards the direction of generating income from shooting 100%.


----------



## Hardrock (Apr 9, 2011)

So far its strictly a hobby in which I have a lot to learn. As far as a living Im an automobile technician for Cadillac.


----------



## KmH (Apr 9, 2011)

How many on this forum are full time professional photographers

96.3


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 9, 2011)

I've been full time for 1 yr and 4 mths.  I had the corporate gig my whole life and they assisted me with making the leap to full time photog.  I'm busting tail but so far I'm hanging in there


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 9, 2011)

Lyncca said:


> I've been full time for 1 yr and 4 mths.  I had the corporate gig my whole life and they assisted me with making the leap to full time photog.  I'm busting tail but so far I'm hanging in there


 
Just saw your name and had to see what you had to say. When are we going to see more of your work?

And if I get married again, can I fly you to France? LOL


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 12, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Lyncca said:
> 
> 
> > I've been full time for 1 yr and 4 mths. I had the corporate gig my whole life and they assisted me with making the leap to full time photog. I'm busting tail but so far I'm hanging in there
> ...


 
I haven't posted any of my images in a while here (or any forum for that matter) in quite a while.  I became limited on time and so the time I do have online, I use toward social networking that leads to clients. 

It also got discouraging when some people just never have anything positive to say.  I believe in constructive critism, but some people on forums are just a**holes. LOL  (I do credit some really helpful people in here too for helping me though.) I chat with and show all my work on my Facebook page and I interact with many photographers through my fan and personal page.  You can certainly look me up there or on my blog!

And, of course you can fly me to France! You don't even have to get married.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 12, 2011)

A few year ago, after a good photog got sick of being ripped on, they put up some of the most iconic photos of all time as their own. Some of the most famous photos ever were called every nasty name in the book, nit picked to hell and back, and basically called, crappy.
After a few dozen pans, the OP admitted who the photos were by (Various-Everywhere from Yervant to Anne Geddes to Ansell Adams to Henri Cartier Bresson), the thread was deleted for heisting photos, but it was too hysterical to watch.

Lesson to all was: You will get some good advice here, but you will also get some really bored people.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 12, 2011)

I make my money with a drill motor and a rivet gun (aircraft mechanic).


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 12, 2011)

bennielou said:


> A few year ago, after a good photog got sick of being ripped on, they put up some of the most iconic photos of all time as their own. Some of the most famous photos ever were called every nasty name in the book, nit picked to hell and back, and basically called, crappy.
> After a few dozen pans, the OP admitted who the photos were by (Various-Everywhere from Yervant to Anne Geddes to Ansell Adams to Henri Cartier Bresson), the thread was deleted for heisting photos, but it was too hysterical to watch.
> 
> Lesson to all was: You will get some good advice here, but you will also get some really bored people.




Dammit! You ruined my next plan! And who are you calling bored?!


----------



## bennielou (Apr 12, 2011)

I swear Bitter, you would have doubled over in laughter.  It was good clean fun.


----------



## laffles (Apr 24, 2011)

JimCoventry said:


> No matter who's photo forum you visit, you'll find 95 percent are not full time shooters and 5 percent give 95 percent of the guide lines and education to 95 percent who are wannabees



haha, 'wannabes?' Whatever Grandad, You not think that some people might just enjoy taking photos?...


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 24, 2011)

To be fair, I don't wanna be a pro.

I just wanna have fun.


----------

